#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Γενικά περί της διαδικασίας των φορολογικών

## SIRADRAB

Θεωρείτε όλη αυτή την διαδικασία (μαλλιοτράβηγμα θα έλεγα) των ''φορολογικών'' ότι εμπίπτει στο αντικείμενο του επαγγέλματος του μηχανικού? Πόσο χρόνο γενικά μας ''τρώει''? Τι δουλειά έχει ο μηχανικός με το ΚΗ ψήφισμα, με το ΙΚΑ, με το ΕΚΚΟ, τον ΟΓΑ, το ΕΜΠ, με στατιστικά δελτία, με..με...? Μήπως...?

----------


## howard_roark

μην τα μπερδευουμε φιλοι μου. 

η διαδικασια των φορολογικων αφορα τον εργοδοτη. αλλο που για διαφορους λογους το εχουμε αναλαβει εμεις και αυτο.

εχω γνωστους συναδελφους που ειδικα τις πληρωμες σε ΙΚΑ και λιγοτερο τις πληρωμες σε ΔΟΥ και Δημο τις δινουν παντα στον πελατη να τρεξει για να γλυτωσουν το χασομερι. Εγω πχ που χρεωνω πιο πολυ, τα παρουσιαζω ως υπηρεσια που παρεχω και βαζω εναν μικρο και τρεχει.

Αναλογο χαρτομανι, ισως και περισσοτερο παντως, υπαρχει και στο εξωτερικο.

----------


## Evan

σε λίγο θα μπει και αμοιβή για τον υπολογισμό των φορολογικών από πληροφορίες μου

----------


## howard_roark

αντι να κοιταξει το ΤΕΕ να επιμορφωσει τον κοσμο για τον ρολο και την ευθυνη των μηχανικων και το ποσα λεφτα μπορει να *γλυτωσουν* αν μας προσλαμβανουν ως τεχνικους συμβουλους σε μεταβιβασεις, εκτιμησεις, ανακαινισεις κλπ κοιταει και αυξανει ή προσθετει στις αμοιβες μας με τροπο που ο αλλος δεν μπορει να αποφυγει, και τελικα ολοι καταληγουν να μας αποκαλουν συντεχνια (με την κακη εννοια) που τα αρπαζουμε απο τον φτωχο και τιμιο κοσμακη.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Φίλε howard_roark,
Και τον εργοδότη να αφορά η διαδικασία εγώ λυπάμαι το ίδιο. Άνθρωπος είναι κι αυτός. Δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει ένας ''μαύρος κουβάς'' κάπου εκεί μέσα στις ''πολεοδομίες'', να ρίχνουμε, εμείς ή οι εργοδότες δεν έχει σημασία, το χρήμα, και να το ξεμπερδεύουν μετά αυτοί που είναι και δικό τους, και να κανονίζουν τα της χιλίοις τους τα των κεράτων τους τα δίφορα και δεν συμμαζεύεται? 
Έλεος πιά. Μας έχουν κάνει να μην βλέπουμε την ταλαιπωρία και να μιλάμε για το αν είναι του εργοδότη ή όχι! Που αλλού συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## Athan

Mα και αυτό να συνέβαινε θα χρειάζοταν επιπλέον προσλήψεις στις πολεοδομίες για το "μοίρασμα". Πάλι στην πλάτη μας δηλαδή!

----------


## howard_roark

> Θεωρείτε όλη αυτή την διαδικασία (μαλλιοτράβηγμα θα έλεγα) των ''φορολογικών'' ότι εμπίπτει στο αντικείμενο του επαγγέλματος του μηχανικού?





> Πόσο χρόνο γενικά μας ''τρώει''?





> Τι δουλειά έχει ο μηχανικός με το ΚΗ ψήφισμα, με το ΙΚΑ, με το ΕΚΚΟ, τον ΟΓΑ, το ΕΜΠ, με στατιστικά δελτία, με..με...?


σε αυτους τους προβληματισμους σου, απαντησα οτι δεν εχει καμμια σχεση το αντικειμενο με τον μηχανικο, και κακώς σε απασχολει, αφου ειναι υποχρεωση του εργοδοτη απο το νόμο. Αλλο που δεχεσαι εσυ να τα κανεις. Απο κει και περα προφανως ο εργοδοτης θα φορολογηθει για το κατασκευαστικο εργο που ξεκινα. Αλλα αυτα ειναι γενικοτερα θεματα.

Επισης σου ανεφερα απο σχετικη εμπειρια μου στο εξωτερικο, πως ναι, γραφειοκρατια ειδικα για οικονομικα θεματα υπαρχει *και* εκει, και ναι, και εκει την αναλαμβανει ο project manager καθε εργου και οχι αμεσα ο πελατης, στην Αγγλια πχ που εχω εργαστει εγω ο αρχιτεκτονας του εργου εχει ευθυνη να παρακολουθει τα οικονομοτεχνικα θεματα σαν agent του ιδιωτη και να τον ενημερωνει για τις κινησεις του.





> Μας έχουν κάνει να μην βλέπουμε την ταλαιπωρία και να μιλάμε για το αν είναι του εργοδότη ή όχι! Που αλλού συμβαίνει αυτό?


ταλαιπωρια δεν ειναι, αν νιωσεις οτι πληρωνεσαι για αυτο. συμφωνεις? εγω ετσι τα βρηκα με τον εαυτο μου, και το ιδιο κανουν και πολλοι συναδελφοι.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Ομολογώ ότι δεν σας καταλαβαίνω. Εγώ εννοούσα την απλοποίηση των διαδικασιών.

Φίλε Athan, μάλλον απολύσεις θα χρειαζόταν κι όχι προσλήψεις.
Μίλησα για ʽʼπολεοδομίεςʼʼ γιατί εκεί (στο λασπωμένο γήπεδο) παίζουμε μπάλα, συνήθως χωρίς διαιτητή και χωρίς κανόνες παιχνιδιού. Θα μπορούσε να ήταν οπουδήποτε αυτή η πληρωμή. Όταν κάνεις κατάθεση αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ δεν γίνεται αυτόματα και η παρακράτηση για ΤΕΕ? Απλά δεν την βλέπεις. Το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει όταν σε ένα έντυπο της ΕΤΕ, ενσωματώνεις τις κρατήσεις για ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ? Εδώ τα βλέπεις. Στην εφορία πάλι, στο σημείωμα κρατήσεων δεν πληρώνεις και μια σειρά κρατήσεων που αφορά διάφορους φορείς? (Μια από αυτές είναι και το ΚΗ ψήφισμα, όρος που μου προξενεί ζαλάδες όταν τον εκφέρω). Στο ΙΚΑ για το έγγραφο της απογραφής , άλλο κι αυτό πάλι, στα στοιχεία μόνο ομάδα αίματος δεν συμπληρώνεις, και για να πληρώσεις περνάς από δύο γραμματείς κι έναν φαρισαίο με δέκα επτά σφραγίδες. Το ότι οι διάφορες ʽʼελληνικές υπηρεσίεςʼʼ που εμπλέκονται για να γίνουν αυτές οι πληρωμές, η χωροθέτησή τους, ο χρόνος που απαιτείται, και εν γένει το δεδομένο μπέρδεμα στις εκάστοτε διαδικασίες το αφήνω ασχολίαστο και στην φαντασία σας.
Τώρα αν όλα αυτά ήταν πακέτο σε ένα, ο μαύρος κουβάς που έλεγα, πλήρωνες και προσκόμιζες την απόδειξη, αυτός ο διαχωρισμός-επιμερισμός του χρήματος, είναι τόσο δύσκολο να γίνει? Εδώ πολυκατοικίες φτιάχνουμε δύο γαιδ…?
Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι πρέπει να απλοποιηθούν γενικά οι διαδικασίες της οικοδομικής άδειας. Πνιγόμαστε στην χαρτούρα, δεν το βλέπετε? Δεν έχει σημασία αν είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης, ή ο μικρός που κάνει την διεκπεραίωση ή ο μηχανικός. Όλοι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο πιο παραγωγικό και λιγότερο ψυχοβόρο. Εμείς οι μηχανικοί θα είχαμε περισσότερο χρόνο να ασχοληθούμε με το κυρίως έργο μας.

Φίλε howard_roark, δεν θα συμφωνήσω γενικά σε αυτό,
…<< σε αυτους τους προβληματισμους σου, απαντησα οτι δεν εχει καμμια σχεση το αντικειμενο με τον μηχανικο, και κακώς σε απασχολει, αφου ειναι υποχρεωση του εργοδοτη απο το νόμο. Αλλο που δεχεσαι εσυ να τα κανεις. Απο κει και περα προφανως ο εργοδοτης θα φορολογηθει για το κατασκευαστικο εργο που ξεκινα. Αλλα αυτα ειναι γενικοτερα θεματα>>.

Οι περισσότεροι εργοδότες μου είναι έλληνες απλοί άνθρωποι ή ξένοι.
Έφτασα στο σημείο να λυπάμαι και για τους δυο. Για τους πρώτους επειδή γεννηθήκαν έλληνες και όπως είπες είναι υποχρέωσή τους από το νόμο όλη αυτή η χαρτούρα, για τους δεύτερους, όταν προσπαθώ να τους συνεφέρω, ένας παρά λίγο να μου μείνει στα χέρια μάλιστα, όταν πχ τους ζητάω να βάλουν 54 υπογραφές στα έντυπα της άδειας ή να μου προσκομίσουν πιστοποιητικό που να αναφέρει το γένος της μάνας τους, για να συμπληρωθεί το έντυπο απόδοσης ΑΦΜ ή της δήλωσης απογραφής στο ΙΚΑ ή για την σύνταξη συμβολαίου αγοροπωλησίας.
Δεν έχω ιδίαν πείρα έκδοσης οικ. άδειας στην Αγγλία, ξέρω όμως ότι όταν μπαίνεις εκεί σε μια οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία, συνήθως έρχεται κάποιος κι αφού σου συστηθεί σε ρωτάει πως μπορεί να σου φανεί χρήσιμος. Αν μετά από εκεί πας και στην Holland Park στο Λονδίνο θα καταλάβεις την διαφορά και θα αισθανθείς Ελλάδα. :EEK!: 

Το ότι δεν είναι ταλαιπωρία επειδή νιώθω ότι πληρώνομαι για την διεκπεραίωση της χαρτούρας, θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω και σʼ αυτό. Θα προτιμούσα να ψέλνω στην εκκλησία της ενορίας μου. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Athan

Ναι, *αν* αυτοματοποιήσουν τις διαδικασίες κάτι θα καταφέρουν.

----------


## giannis

μηπως καποιος μπορει να με πει ποιο ειναι το μεσο ημερομισθιο του ικα.για τον υπολογισμο της εργατικης δαπανης. ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Xάρης

http://emichanikos.gr/content.php (πάνω αριστερά).
*ΙΚΑ Μ.Η. = 61,93¤*

----------

